# Jason Terry - Nick Van Exel



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I find it strange that every time I get the chance to watch Mavericks, more precisely Jason Terry, I have a feeling we still have NvE with us!

Is it me or their playing styles are pretty similar ??


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It's not just you. I can see the similarities. He is starting to put the team on his back and puts Dirk as well as the rest of the team for that matter in better position. He played GREAT yesterday. We missed this type of player last season.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I'll tell you what the difference between them is. Jason Terry is a much better shooter. NVE has never really been a good shooter. Even the year with the Mavs that everyone wants to give NVE so much credit for he still only shot 41%.

Nick has a great attitude and he is never afraid to take an important shot. The only problem with him taking the important shot is that you usually want a good shooter to take that shot. Jason Terry is a good shooter.

Terry is also a better defender than NVE. He averages almost twice as many steals per game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

In a way, Terry does remind me of NVE and what he did when he played for us. I like Terry a lot better because he is more consistent in what he does and he plays good defense.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

mavsman said:


> I'll tell you what the difference between them is. Jason Terry is a much better shooter.


Yep, exactly. I'd take Terry 82 games a year, but in the playoffs, I think Van Exel gets the nod, because he's a similar player but a proven one under pressure. Terry has the skills, Van Exel the intangibles. But they're similar players, no doubt.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Terry is a clutch player like NVE but is a very different player. He plays solid defense and also shows up most nights. He doesn't have the edge like NVE and is more of a team player. I would take him over NVE because he has a more versatile game.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Nick was more explosive and could dominate a period or even a game, but wasn't as good on average, due to low FG%, compared to Terry's ridiculously high %s for a PG.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can see where your coming from, I thought the same thing when we got him. I'll try to dig up the old thread if I can find it (about me saying it)

To a certain degree, both a combo guards who play at PG because of their size. All season, give me Terry, he's a much better shooter. In the playoffs, I'm still not decided, Terry has showed that he's prety clutch but NVE is a playoff monster

I still think Terry > NVE when you take everything into account; defense, contract, age, athleticism, shooting etc etc


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

It may be the knee-high socks  :razz:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

They are very similar players, only two differences as many have covered before me, JET is way more consistent, whereas NVE is more of a clutch player. We should keep JET any day atm over NVE, he will retire next year and we have other clutch players on our team who can perform in the playoffs, being Marquis Daniels.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I know you have all picked Terry over Nick but I still felt it necessary to point out that NVE is not nearly as clutch as you all seem to believe.

I believe you are all basing your opinion about how clutch he is based upon one playoff series (Portland). The fact is that as great as Nick was in the one series he was not good in any of the other series that he played with the Mavs. In fact he hurt this team badly in the other series he played with us. Nick looks great when his streaky shot is going in but the numbers show that he is not hot all that often.

Take a look at his playoff numbers. While he does average 15.7 in the playoffs as opposed to 15.1 in the regular season. But all his shooting numbers are lower in the playoffs. He shot .400 in the playoffs .405 in the regular season. He shot .325 from 3 pt land in the playoffs and .357 during the season. He shoots .743 from the line in the playoffs and .796 during the regular season. He averages 5.1 assists in the playoffs and 6.9 during the regular season. A true clutch player would have better playoff numbers than regular season numbers.

The numbers do not back up that he is a clutch player. He may have hit some clutch shots in his career but overall he is not nearly as clutch as many people give him credit for.

I am not trying to dog NVE because he did bring an attitude to this team which was needed. And he did have some hot streaks which made this team very tough but the truth is that a shooter that only makes 40% of his shots is not really getting it done.


----------

